# some silly pics



## kiddo (Aug 8, 2006)

Some silly pics










Whats in your pen?







I have too much time...


----------



## JimGo (Aug 8, 2006)

That's a neat idea.  You could do something like BRobbins did and cut out the dog, glue it to the blank, then either surround the whole thing in CA or cast it in resin.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 8, 2006)

You mean like this?




<br />


----------



## JimGo (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, something like that Bruce!


----------



## Draken (Aug 8, 2006)

Kiddo,

Shouldn't your spare time be better spent in the shop turning things on the lathe? [}][]  I know I should could use more "spare time"!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## kiddo (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />Kiddo,
> 
> Shouldn't your spare time be better spent in the shop turning things on the lathe? [}][]  I know I should could use more "spare time"!
> ...



I would like to, but my health has necesitated giving up pen turning. All my tools are gone. So I hang out here to annoy folks with silly pictures, assinine comments and off topic posts. []

Kiddo - retired-penturner.


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2006)

Kiddo,

Sorry to hear about your retirement from penturning...a shame since you make real good ones too!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 10, 2006)

Good onya Kiddo I enjoy your silly pictures keep it up mate you are giving us new ldeas.[]


----------



## fuzzydog (Aug 10, 2006)

Bruce;
Is that an OES? Mine pasted if Feb. but I still miss her.
fuzzydog
David


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 7, 2006)

Bruce, did you have to use a pressure pot to fit the dog in the blank? I have a neighbor with this IRRITATING yapping schnauzer that I'd just love to, shall we say, "stabilize", would make the neighbor a nice lil suprize.


----------

